

News Flash: A Google Product Came Out of Beta - kungfudoi
http://blog.searchenginewatch.com/blog/080407-113209

======
jeroen
Does it even make a difference? The whole world is using gmail as if it
weren't in beta, with expectations to match.

~~~
ejs
If anything I think its a bad thing, people will start to assume 'beta' means
fairly stable and usable.

~~~
phaedrus
Announcing "Windows Beta"... "As the successor to Windows Vista, we believe
'Windows Beta' (formerly known as Windows 7) will bring unprecendented levels
of stability and usability."

